# replacing hose bibb



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this site, but I'm sure I'll be on here quite often. Well, I've got a small problem. I bought a house built in '98. I tried to use my hose in the back yard, hooked up the hose with the spray nozzle and turned on the water.... I GOT SOAKED! The faucet it the pressure relief style hose bibb, and the top (pressure relief portion) was cracked. When I turned on the water, it broke that completely off and shot water about 10 ft in the air! I've never replaced one and figured it was just the faucet. I went to Lowes to get a new one and found that it has a pipe built on the back of it. I got a new hose bibb with the pipe built on the back and went home to change it. I removed the 2 screws that hold the faucet upright and turned the faucet. I forgot that I have the manifold style water system, so there isn't a copper pipe holding the end of that pipe. The faucet turns about 90 degrees in each direction and you can pull it about 1-2 inches out from the wall. Can anyone tell me how to remove the old one and install the new one? Thanks in advance!
Matt


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

These are normally either a threaded fitting or soldered on the back side depending on how they were installed.

Can you get to the back side of the valve? 

ie is the back side in a crawl space or covered in a wall?


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Sammy said:


> These are normally either a threaded fitting or soldered on the back side depending on how they were installed.
> 
> Can you get to the back side of the valve?
> 
> ie is the back side in a crawl space or covered in a wall?


 
No, the basement is finished and behind (above the bibb) is cabinets. I'm sure it's screw in type, because all the pipes are those flexible plastic style pipes for a manifold system. There wouldn't be anything to solder to. Any other suggestions? I might be able to take some pics and post them up here if someone can't visualize it. Just let me know.
Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You need to access to faucet where ever it makes that connection, there is no other options.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Ron is correct...

If your going to replace the whole valve you'll need to get to the back of it. 

If just a portion of the valve such as the ainti siphon failed and could be replaced from the outside, it might be worth checking some local supply houses to see if they have the exact valve you have now. 

Might have to buy the whole valve to get the parts you need but it would be a lot less work.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Sammy said:


> Ron is correct...
> 
> If your going to replace the whole valve you'll need to get to the back of it.
> 
> ...


That might just work! I'm assuming that different valve manufacturers make the valves differently... I.e. different parts and whatnot. Is there a way to check to see what brand of valve I have or what parts I need to get? Thanks a TON, guys!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If there are no obvious names on any part of the valve you can see, might take some good pic's and try a few plumbing supply houses to see if they can help you i.d. it. 

In most cases, you would need the original parts to rebuild it. But its worth a shot versus repalcing the whole thing if thats gong to be alot of work.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, on the side of the valve, it says FUSAN. I tried finding parts for it online, with no luck. I might just pay a plumber to come replace it. I still have the new valve, so hopefully it will just be the labor. I would do it myself, but I've also never messed with the masonite siding. I do have some extra siding, but I don't know if I want to tear off that much siding to fix this d*%# valve! Even if I did tear it off, I don't know how long of a "tail" pipe it has on it, so I don't know if I will be able to access it then! Any more suggestions before I call the plumber???


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

He won't beable to replace it with siding off, he will need access to inside the wall and not from the outside wall


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

You probably wont find parts on line..

FUSAN probably stands for Foreign [made] USA Nozzle....

Check the local real guy plumbing supply houses or see if the contractor remembers who the plumbing sub was. Thats your best option versus replacement.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Post a picture.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Hope that helps. My father in law told me I'd have to hire a plumber. He'd come out, cut a hole in my drywall downstairs, replace the faucet, then I could just make a nice looking wood cover so I could get to it again if the new faucet ever broke. Sounds like a decent plan to me... What do you guys think?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Good suggestions. ^^^^

To summarize - you have two options.

Find replacement parts, even if it means buying the exact faucet to steal parts from.

OR

Repalce it. To replace it, since it sounds like you have pex, and your female coupler, in the wall, is not secure. You will need to find a way to hold it with a wrench. and un screw the bib. This may involve cutting some drywall inside. Drywall is not that hard to patch so this may be best route.

Oh, and of course make sure the water is off.

What I would probably do (I'm a little reckless)

Prepare
Tools at the ready, drywall saw, utility knife and what ever I needed to access the space in the wall from the inside). two large adjustable wrenches and my pipe wrenches.

Shut off water, drain down as much as possible
remove screws holding bib
attempt to unscrew the valve, lefty loosey. The pex wont break, I would just try and keep going. I figure if I got lucky the bib would come off. Worst case I need to open up the inside and fix what damage I did. Going this route may it will likely prove difficult to get the new one on. The pex is likely not anchored properly and you will still need to open up the wall to attach the new one.

Also, I would only do this when I knew the plumbing supply was open.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I checked the one I put in last fall and it has that same FUSAN name on it. Got it at Homey. Might check there and see what they have. 

Maybe a name on a tag at the store could point to a website and some tech support? 

Part that blew looks like a press fit so it may not be field replaceable but worth a shot before you have to pull out the cabinets to replace the whole thing.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking it looked pressed in as well. I might try at the Depot and see what they say. I would MUCH rather spend $30 or so and get a new one for parts than paying some plumber $100+ to tear my s*%# up! I thought about doing it myself, but I don't want to tear into the drywall to find out it was the wrong spot! To make matters worse, it is RIGHT OVER my entertainment system!!! Not very inconspicous! Well, thanks for the help, guys!
Matt


----------



## gitnerdun (Dec 1, 2006)

You could live without the thing and just remove what's left of the plastic parts and just solder something to close the opening. Like maybe the flat part of a copper cap.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

gitnerdun said:


> You could live without the thing and just remove what's left of the plastic parts and just solder something to close the opening. Like maybe the flat part of a copper cap.


I might do that as a temporary fix. I hate to call a plumber to do this job, but I really need this faucet to work. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I saw a rebuild kit for the anti siphon on a Mansfield valve the other day while looking at some other stuff. Looked just like the parts you were needing. Try the local plumbing supply house versus Homey and see what they have.


----------



## leroyme (Apr 1, 2007)

I finally have an update for you guys... I started to break that white cap off the old faucet, and found out that it's actually THREADED IN!!! I unscrewed the rest of it, checked the replacement faucet I already had, and (of course) it wasn't the right size. I took it back to Lowes, found the right size piece (unfortunately, it was screwed into another faucet for sale...) bought it and it was fixed within a couple of minutes! I finally got to use my hose for the first time! Thanks for all your help!
Matt


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

In the words of Homer Simpson....

WOOO HOO!


Glad it worked out!


----------

